# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  مخاطر المشي على السيراميك بدون حذاء

## ورده محمديه

*

المشي على السيراميك برجلين حافيتين قد يسبب مسمار القدم

عليكم لبس الأحذية ذات الأرضيات اللينة لانها تمتص الصدمات إن الأربطة الموجودة تحت عظام القدم هي عبارة عن تجمع لأغشية ليفية قوية تصل عظام القدم ببعضها البعض وتساعد على إعطاء باطن القدم الشكل المحدب المعروف بتقوس القدم.



ولكن هذه الأربطة تتعرض لضغوط شديدة عند المشي والوقوف كونها تقع تحت عظام القدم القاسية في الأعلى والأرض في الأسفل ولذلك فهي عرضة لأمراض الإجهاد المزمن والالتهابات التي قد تؤدي مع مرور الوقت إلى ترسب كميات صغيرة من الكالسيوم في طرف هذه الأربطة مكونة نتوءا عظميا صغيرا يظهر في الأشعة السينية وهو ما يعرف عند كثير من الناس بمسمار القدم ...







أسباب المرض :


هناك عدة أسباب محتملة لحدوث التهاب العقب مثل زيادة الوزن أو المشي لفترات طويلة على أرضية صلبة أو استخدام احذية ذات أرضية صلبة أو قلة كمية الدهون الموجودة في باطن القدم مع التقدم في السن وكذلك المشي على السيراميك حافي القدمين.الغالبية العظمى من المرضى تستجيب للعلاج التحفظي الذي يتكون من استخدام الأدوية المضادة لالتهابات العظام والمفاصل والأدوية المسكنة وجلسات العلاج الطبيعي التي تساعد على تقليل شدة الالتهاب وعمل تمرينات إطالة لعضلات الساق وأوتار القدم.

وهناك بعض الحالات التي لا يكون فيها سبب واضح لحدوث الالتهاب أو التي تكون ناتجة عن بعض

الأمراض الروماتيزمية.


الأعراض :

عادة ما يشتكي المريض أو المريضة من آلام في مؤخرة القدم وتحت الكعب تزداد مع المشي والوقوف وخصوصاً في الصباح الباكر وعند أخذ الخطوات الأولى.


التشخيص :

عادة ما يتم بالفحص السريري الذي يبين وجود آلام شديدة عند الضغط على باطن القدم في منطقة العقب. وفي بعض الحالات قد يتم اللجوء إلى الفحوصات المخبرية أو الإشعات السينية للتعرف على أسباب المرض.


العلاج:


كما أن استخدام الأحذية الطبية المناسبة والتلبيسات الطبية اللينة داخل الأحذيه يساعد على امتصاص الصدمات عند المشي ويحمي المنطقة الملتهبة من الضغوط الشديدة. كما أن الحقن الموضعية التي تحتوي على الأدوية المضادة للالتهاب كدواء الديبوميدرول الموضعي تساعد كثيراً في القضاء على التهاب العقب بسرعة وفعالية خصوصاً في الحالات المزمنة.


أما في الحالات التي لا تستجيب لهذه الإبرة فإن طريقة العلاج التحفظي الجديدة المعروفة تعتمد على إطلاق موجات صوتية ذات تردد معين على المنطقة المريضة مما يؤدي إلى تحفيز الدورة الدموية وبالتالي إلى علاج الالتهاب.


العلاج الجراحي:

في حالات قليلة ونادرة فقط قد يضطر الطبيب المعالج إلى اللجوء إلى التدخل الجراحي بغرض إزالة الزوائد العظمية وتنظيف الجزء الملتهب من الأربطة وإزالة الضغط عن الأعصاب الصغيرة التي تغذي المنطقة. وهذه الجراحة يمكن إجراؤها عن طريق المنظار ولكن نادراً ما نحتاج لإجرائها وعلى العكس من ذلك فإنه يجب التركيز على العلاج التحفظي غير الجراحي والأهم من ذلك على العلاج الوقائي بتجنب المشي على أرضيات صلبة حافي القدمين والحرص على استخدام الأحذية ذات الأرضيات اللينة التي تمتص الصدمات وتدعم الشكل الطبيعي للقدم
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

يعني نمشي بجزم في البيت  :weird: 
حتى كثر لبسها يسبب امراض وتعب للرجل
حتى لو كانت طبية طول الوقت مشكلة  :amuse: 
يعني لاكذا ولا كذا مرتاحين
لو نتابع مانعيش  :embarrest: 

يسلمؤ وردة ع المعلومآت
موفقة اختي

----------

ورده محمديه (03-23-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تسلمي غناتي [ خربشات ذاكرة ] على المرور الطيب 
..>>ااني وحده نعال البيت عليي طول الوقت ماافضخه اابدا  حتى قبل لا اادري بالمخاطر  خخخ 

*

----------


## التوبي

*الوقية خيرٌ من العلاج  نصائح  تستحق  الأتباع
صحيح في الأونة الأخير معظم الناس يشكون  من مايسمى
المسمار اللحمي   الذي يمسك  القدم من الخلف  يعنى  الكعب
موضوع  راق لي التأمل فيه لمايحمل  من فوائد
تحياتي
*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-23-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نورتنا بتواجدك المشرق سيدنا ..
دمت متواصل معنا 


*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يا ساتر 

أني أستمل ألبس نعال 

لكن راح أحاول ألبس أغلب الوقت  :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تشكراتي لك بسومه على التواجد*
* دمتي متواصله معي..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمو على الطرح المفيد 

دمتي بصحه وعافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*على حسب المزاج البس الشبشب*

----------


## mooj

تسللللللمي ......

----------


## فاطيمة

شكرا

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري ورده محمديه على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------

